# [Drucker] Beratung

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich brauche demnächst einen Drucker und da ich noch nie einen gekauft habe, bin ich gar nicht sicher, was ich wirklich will bzw. brauche. Eins weiß ich: ich werde nur einen Laser Drucker mit LAN Anschluss kaufen, der vollständig mit CUPS arbeitet.

Mittlerweile sind Farbleser Drucker nicht mehr so teuer wie früher, deshalb denke ich, wenn ich schon einen neuen kaufe, dann einen Farblaser. Aber da gibt es viel Auswahl und ich weiß nicht recht, was ich nehmen soll.

Vor rund 12 Jahren hatte ich zu Hause einen Tintenstrahler vom Lexmark gehabt. Bis auf den für mich (ohne Vergleichsobjekte also subjektiv) höhen Tintenvebrauch, fand ich den Drucker ganz gut, also würde ich heute wieder einen Lexmark Drucker nehmen. Ich habe nämlich den hier angeschaut:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Drucker/Lexmark/C540N/87426/

Laut OpenPrintig (allerdings für den C540, geh aber davon aus, dass es kein Unterschied zum C540N gibt) wird er vollkommen unterstützt, was mir am meisten gefällt.

Die Tonner sind recht teuer, ca. 80 € pro Farbe aber dafür, dass man erfahrungsgemäß bei Laserdruckern um die 1000 Seiten vor dem Tonner-Wechsel druckt und ich vielleicht nur 10, max. 20 Seiten im Monat drucken werden, sehe ich das trotzdem als billig an.

Meine Fragen: 

1. Hat jemand dieses Model und welche sind euere Erfahrungen? Könnt ihr den Drucker empfehlen?

2. Wenn man einen neuen Laserdrucker kauft, muss man die Tonner separat kaufen oder sind sie im Kaufpreis enthalten?

3. Was passiert, wenn sagen wir mal, der Tonner für Magenta leer ist, und den im Moment nicht wechseln will (oder beim Drucker-Neukauf den gar nicht gekauft habe), kann ich weiterhin schwarz drucken?

4. Hat jemand vielleicht eine bessere Empfehlung? Ich wäre bereits bix max. 300 € zu zahlen.

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Für den privaten Wohnbereich würde ich vom Laserdrucker eher abraten, denn der Toner-Staub ist halt nicht grad gesund!

Ansonsten hab ich mit Druckern von HP recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch die Treiber Verfügbarkeit ist beispielhaft, gibt sowohl native 32 und 64 bit Treiber aus dem "hplip" Paket welches stets aktuell im portage verfügbar ist. Und funktioniert idR auch gut mit dem aktuellen cups-1.4

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Für den privaten Wohnbereich würde ich vom Laserdrucker eher abraten, denn der Toner-Staub ist halt nicht grad gesund!
> 
> 

 

dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber ich denke, wenn man so wenig drucken wird wie ich, dann wird es kaum etwas ausmachen. Privat brauche ich keinen Drucker, deshalb habe ich noch nie einen selber gekauft. Aber ich werde ab nächsten Jahr als Geschäftsführer in meinem Verein arbeiten und da werde ich monatlich ein Paar Sachen drucken müssen. Das könnte ich theoretisch auch im Büro machen, da würde mir keiner etwas sagen, aber ich das will ich nicht, deshalb kaufe ich mir lieber einen Drucker.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich mit Druckern von HP recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch die Treiber Verfügbarkeit ist beispielhaft, gibt sowohl native 32 und 64 bit Treiber aus dem "hplip" Paket welches stets aktuell im portage verfügbar ist. Und funktioniert idR auch gut mit dem aktuellen cups-1.4

 

Kannst du einen bestimmten empfehlen?

----------

## manuels

Wenns auch ein Samsung sein darf, kannst du dir diesen älteren Thread mal anschauen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Samsung ist auch OK. Wie wäre es damit? 

1. http://www.amazon.de/HP-Color-LaserJet-CP1515N-Farblaserdrucker/dp/B0015IEAH0

2. http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Drucker/Samsung/CLP-325W/408956

Bei 2. sind sogar die Tonner billiger  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

*bump*  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi pablo_supertux,

also wenn es nicht um Fotodruck oder so etwas geht und nur für den Privaten Gebrauch bei kleinem Geldbeutel. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Brother-Tinten-Drucker. Überzeugt hat mich das es offizielle Linux-Treiber gibt. Doch bevor du dich für ein Modell entschließt schau nochmal auf der Intentseite-Nach und klapper mal die Ubuntu-Wikis ab).

Ich Drucke ca. 10 Seiten die Woche und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme bis auf ein oder zwei Papierstaus. Fotodruck ist auch ok, aber mir ist er dafür zu langsam. Benutzt man Fotopapier gibt es auch ordentliche Resultate und es gibt auch Einstellungen für "True Collour" aber ich kann das nicht beurteilen da ich das noch nicht verwendet hab.

Auch wenn ich eine Zeit lang immer gegen Multifunktionsgeräte war, hab ich jetzt eins das auch per Knopfdruck Kopieren kann, selbst wenn der Computer ausgeschaltet ist und das gefällt mir ziemlich gut und nutze ich auch häufig.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## musv

Ich persönlich empfinde Tintenstrahler als "deprecated". Seit ich meinen ersten Laserdrucker hatte, kam mir nie wieder ein Tintenkleckser rein. Die Fotoqualität soll noch immer besser sein. Aber die generellen Nachteile von tintenbasierten Druckern wären mir zu gravierend. Im Einzelnen:

Tinte trocknet mit der Zeit ein. Nutzt man das Teil mal 2-3 Monate gar nicht, kann man mit etwas Pech den Druckkopf erstmal wieder reinigen.

Meine Schwester hatte einen Tintenkleckser. Die wusste nicht, dass man den Drucker lieber ausschalten sollte, wenn man ihn nicht benutzt. Bei jedem Hochfahren wurde die Initialisierungsreinigung ausgeführt. Nach kurzer Zeit war der Toner nieder, ohne dass sie viel gedruckt hätte.

Niedrige Anzahl der Ausdrucke im Gegensatz zu einem Laserdrucker

Beständigkeit. Druck mal ein Zugticket aus, lass mal etwas Regen drauf tropfen und versuch dann damit noch den  Fahrkartenkontrolleur zu überzeugen.

Schriftqualität

Druckgeschwindigkeit

Bis auf den Fotodruck auf Fotopapier und den Anschaffungspreis fallen mir keinerlei Pro-Argumente für einen Tintenkleckser ein.

Native Linuxtreiber gibt es übrigens für sehr viele Drucker. Ich denke, den meisten Hersteller ist seit vielen Jahren bewusst, dass im Firmenbereich die Serverstruktur, an der die Drucker hängen, nicht windowsbasiert ist.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich muss da musv Recht geben. Genau so sehe ich das.

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> Tinte trocknet mit der Zeit ein. Nutzt man das Teil mal 2-3 Monate gar nicht, kann man mit etwas Pech den Druckkopf erstmal wieder reinigen.
> 
> Meine Schwester hatte einen Tintenkleckser. Die wusste nicht, dass man den Drucker lieber ausschalten sollte, wenn man ihn nicht benutzt. Bei jedem Hochfahren wurde die Initialisierungsreinigung ausgeführt.

  Kann ich so pauschal nicht bestätigen...

Mein alter HP 940c Drucker hatte noch nie eingetrocknete Druckköpfe, selbst nicht nachdem er mal für eineinhalb Jahren unbenutzt auf dem Dachboden lagerte (dort waren im Sommer auch sicher über 40C° ) Nach dem anschließen Druckte er zuverlässig und  einwandfrei mit allen Farben.

Was du da beschreibst (inklusive Papierstau) kenne ich nur von einem Kollegen der sich so ein super billiges Lexmark ALL-in-one Gerät im Lebensmittel-Discounter kaufte...  :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Native Linuxtreiber gibt es übrigens für sehr viele Drucker. Ich denke, den meisten Hersteller ist seit vielen Jahren bewusst, dass im Firmenbereich die Serverstruktur, an der die Drucker hängen, nicht windowsbasiert ist.

  Da hast du sicher recht, meistens werden rpm oder deb Pakete für die gängigen 32 bit Distribution angeboten, prima!

Doch versuche mal so ein Treiber bzw Drucker auf einem nativen 64 bit (no-multilib) System zum laufen zu bringen...  :Wink: 

Das soll nun alles keine Werbung für HP sein, ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen das die HP Geräte i.d.R. gut und zuverlässig funktionieren, und gut gepflegte Treiber im portage Tree verfügbar sind.

----------

## musv

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Native Linuxtreiber gibt es übrigens für sehr viele Drucker. Ich denke, den meisten Hersteller ist seit vielen Jahren bewusst, dass im Firmenbereich die Serverstruktur, an der die Drucker hängen, nicht windowsbasiert ist.  Da hast du sicher recht, meistens werden rpm oder deb Pakete für die gängigen 32 bit Distribution angeboten, prima!
> 
> Doch versuche mal so ein Treiber bzw Drucker auf einem nativen 64 bit (no-multilib) System zum laufen zu bringen...  

 

Siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-845963.html

Der Treiber war als tar.gz verfügbar - sowohl 32bit als auch 64bit.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja ok, aber bei Brother schaut das zb nicht so rosig aus, siehe zb hier

----------

## marc

Bei den Laserdruckern ist das nicht anders wie bei den Tintenstrahlern. Anschaffung billig -> Verbrauch teuer.

Es kommt immer darauf an was man machen will. Wer nicht viel druckt und nicht viel Geld ausgeben will

ist mit dem HP-Color-LaserJet-CP 1515(N) wohl nicht schlecht bedient.

http://www.amazon.de/HP-Color-LaserJet-CP1515N-Farblaserdrucker/dp/B0015IEAH0

Ich habe den vor einigen Monaten für gut unter 200 Euro gekauft, war im Angebot.

Die Ausdrucke sind sehr gut, er ist nicht der allerschnellste aber er funktioniert einwandfrei.

Bei meinem vorherigen Tintenstrahler hatte ich eine Duplexeinheit, die hat der CP1515N nicht,

allerdings funktioniert das manuell auch ohne Probleme.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Drucker. Funktionen, Einstellmöglichkeiten, Bedienung und Ausdrucke sehr gut.

Fotos habe ich damit aber noch nicht ausgedruckt, nur Bilder und Texte in S/W und Farbe.

Die Toner sind teuer, dafür ist die Anschaffung für einen Farblaser günstig.

Ich bin zufrieden und ein Tintenstrahler kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.

----------

